# Hello!



## Loveshorror (Feb 27, 2019)

Just wanted to introduce myself. Long time reader who figured why not join in the discussions. Female who’s been married over 20 years.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Well if you love a horror show you've come to the right place!...Welcome.


----------



## Loveshorror (Feb 27, 2019)

Haha! I didn’t even make that connection- but that’s hilarious! And thank you.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Being as old as I am, I love the Hammer films. Those guys created horror without all the blood and it still gives me shivers when I watch them.
Welcome Loves, tell us a bit about what brought you here.


----------

